# Diet Of Pregnant Rabbits??



## BYJR1434 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all i raise Fw's and RNZ's.

I currently have a few does bred. ive heard from different people about different diets for pregnant does. Like always having pellets available. I have my own ideas and opinions but was wondering what yall on here might recommend from your experiences, since i am still kind of a rookie rabbit breeder.Anyways 

Thanks for any help


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

*I always give my does free feed pellets otherwise I can't keep weight on them, they can't eat enough other stuff, lol.

I do supplement with hay, greens, grass and BOSS though. *


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I give my does 5 to 6 oz of 18 percent rabbit feed eve and grass hay in am. They seem to stay at the correct weight.
If they have babies I up the pellets quite a bit.  As well as more grass hay.
Seems to be working out.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 1, 2013)

*I agree, my does only eat about a cup of pellets a day, but when they have lots of babies in there they can eat like 2 pounds a day (though I'm sure the babies nibble some of it). *


----------



## DianeS (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine get a tuna can of food each day, and often have hay or grass or veggies available. When they're pregnant (and I KNOW they're pregnant), I up that to free feeding pellets and hay in the last week or 10 days. Plus they get whatever else the others get, like veggies, grass, etc. When the nestbox goes in I add calf manna to the pellets. The point is she needs to take in enough calories (balanced calories) to supply not only herself, but the kits too.)

Once the kits are here, they eat more than double that tuna can and their need goes up as the kits grow, so keeping it always available getkeeps me busy.


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone, Happy New Year.
May this year be 13etter than the last for all.

--------------------------------------------------------
The backyard Jungle rabbitry
Willamette Valley Oregon


----------



## Citylife (Jan 2, 2013)

My FW's would get 1/2 cup of food per day where my NZ's get 1 cup.  They also get hay added to their diets a few times a week.
When they are a few days from delivering, I will up their food a tablespoon or so.  Once babies are born I double the amount and 
move up to full feeders once babies are eating out of momma's dish.  Every now and they I will add some oats for a little extra
special treat with pellets.
I do not give my rabbits much for scrapts, (chickens take care of that) but in the summer the weenlings are put out in rabbit tractors 
over grass and clover.  Rabbits do grow quite a bit slower when out on pasture.


----------

